# ovulation tests



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello

I have just had my tubes unblocked and while it is a very long shot with a MF IF too while we are waiting for our next ICSI cycle we are going to ttc natural. While obviously we haven't used protection in years I stopped monitoring when I ovulated a long time ago as there was just no point. 

Now with my tubes unblocked we have a chance that maybe we could conceive naturally. I think this is a very small chance but worth a go. I did used to use ovulation tests the clearblue digi but they are very expensive are there any good ones anyone can recommend? 

Thanks

Nat xx


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

I used internet cheapies very successfully. They are the OneStep tests - I bought them from Amazon. There is no mistaking a real positive, but sometimes you can look at the result and be unsure - so I kept a box of Clearblue Digis (also bought cheaper on Amazon) for those days when I wanted confirmation of Peak/Not Peak. Once you get used to them, the cheapies work fine on their own.

Its great because the cheap tests are cheap enough to test more than once in a day if you are wondering if the peak is near. I did have an odd cycle where the tests went darker then lighter then darker again (all over the place) but that ended up being the cycle I conceived even though I had written it off as a dud cycle.

Sending loads of luck and


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I will have a look into some onestep ones and will buy a box of digital to confirm my peak. 

Guess £20 for a box of digi is better then £6000 for a cycle of ICSI.

xxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Natalie  yes I was gonna sy I think the cheap test is better then having expensive ICSI  so I wouldn't complain about the price of the stick , but most women have their TX abroad either serum or reprofit mainly it cheaper then in UK even the women from USA go to reprofit.

Becky7 xx


----------

